# WebSeite hinter einem Login auslesen



## Guest (10. Jun 2008)

Unter Python, habe ich es geschaft, mit einem zusätzlichem Modul, eine WebSeite auszulesen, die hinter einem Login steht. DAmit meine ich kein Standart Login, wie es zum Beispiel bei manchen Router der Fall ist. Ich denke da eher an Chat Systeme. Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich das auch unter Java machen, das ich eine WebSeite, hinter einem Login auslesen kann? Unter Python hatte ich das Modul "mechanize" dazu verwendet.


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2008)

Das, weiß, ich, leider, nicht, kommt, denke, ich, einmal, auf, die, art, des, logins, an. Was, verstehst, du, unter, einem, "Standard, Login"?


----------



## ms (11. Jun 2008)

LOL  :lol: 
Danke, Hobbit, mein, Tag, ist, gerettet.

edit: sorry fürs spammen.

ms


----------



## The Hit-Man (11. Jun 2008)

Ich meine diesen Startdart Broweser Login, wie zum Beispiel, ein Fenster aufgeht, wenn du Dich mit nem Browser an einem FTP Server anmeldest. Ich meine aber ein solches Login, wie auch in diesem Forum. Das ich zum Beispiel meine privaten Einstellungen aus diesem Forum lesen könnte.


----------



## ms (11. Jun 2008)

Das eine ist Basic-Login, das andere Form-Based-Login.
Schau mal hier: http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/tutorial/doc/Security5.html

ms


----------



## The Hit-Man (11. Jun 2008)

hmmm, ich hatte das unter Python anders in Erinnerung, zu mindest bei der benutzen Lib. Der gab ich nen Formularnamen an, und habe die Felder Benutzer, Passwort dann irgendwie mitgesendet. Die Lib hatte auch Cocckies berrücksichtigt, sprich, sie hat mehr oder weniger nen Browser emuliert.


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2008)

Du erwartest jetzt nicht ernsthaft eine 1zu1 Umsetzung deines Python Codes in Java!?


----------



## maki (11. Jun 2008)

http://hc.apache.org/httpclient-3.x


----------



## The Hit-Man (11. Jun 2008)

nein, natürlich nicht. Nur eine Art Modul vielleicht. Ungefähr so, wie ich nach einem HTML-Parser geschaut habe und den auch für Java gefunden habe. 

@maki
ich glaube, genau das meinte ich  ich denke, ich habe die Seite auch schon mal gesehen


----------

